# LD Line High speed



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All
Last year we sailed Portsmouth Le Havre LD Lines high speed . The captain said on each sailing that it was not quite up to speed because of an engine problem. What has happened to it? has it broken completely or sunk? It was a quick crossing and only about £150
Jim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought I saw it from Hayling coming in to Pompey on Tuesday evening......


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

We used the "Fast Cat" service last year and would be using it again this year but LD only are only advertising one sailing a day on their website. Shame, as it saved a lot of travelling time for us as we're only half an hour from Portsmouth.

Andy & Kevin


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

UPDATES:

Norman Arrow has been renamed KatExpress 1 by Mols Linien and is now at the ARNO yard in Dunkerque, France begin repainted and converted for her new role. She will be used on Mols Linien's Odden - Aarhus route.

Information was found at;
http://forum.shipspotting.com/index.php?topic=10224.0

Further info about LD at;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LD_Lines

Info from "Marine Traffic" site (click on current vessels track for present position) 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=219017081

Interesting website and is available for iPhone and Android phones. You can track shipping movements/locations around the world. But then again, you might turn into a 'saddo' like me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kevin


----------

